# Change of cage



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

Over the weekend I thought my hamsters would benefit from a bigger cage each as I was concerned there wasn't much room for them to run round.
I got my Syrian (Twinkle) a bigger cage with two floors and I got my Russian Dwarf (Ralph) a medium sized cage. Tonight, I put them both in their new cages.. I kept their beds the same as they like them a certain way.
Ralph seems over the moon with his, he is running around exploring all of his new space and toys. But Twinkle seems very nervous in his, at first, he was heavy breathing as he ran around the cage and started climbing up and down the bars and was petrified everytime there was a little noise in the room.

Is this something to be concerned about? Am I best changing him back to his old cage or do you think he will get used to the space?


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Did you use his old litter and add his old toys in there too? some hamsters dont like too much change too fast and having a cage that smells nothing like them can be a bit daunting. I would add in some small hideaways [old small cardboard boxes work great] and his old litter and toys so he has more places to hide and feel secure and some things that sell like him too.


----------



## AmyH (Jul 24, 2013)

Amelia66 said:


> Did you use his old litter and add his old toys in there too? some hamsters dont like too much change too fast and having a cage that smells nothing like them can be a bit daunting. I would add in some small hideaways [old small cardboard boxes work great] and his old litter and toys so he has more places to hide and feel secure and some things that sell like him too.


Yeah, I added his see-saw and a teddy bear chew toy he had. I think he liked the bigger food bowl because as soon as he saw that he was right over digging to see if I had put any treats in there!


----------

